# Shavings or Straw..that is the question



## Chrisnrue (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok..so we thought Shavings in our pens because growing up, hubby had horses and it was just easier to keep clean...but when vet came by last year he said something about it not being good for some reason, I can't remember why, for goats and it wasn't because of it getting in their eyes or anything like that or even respiratory....well we were getting ready to winter anyway so we were building up bedding. But we are about to muck out stalls for spring cleaning and are revisiting this because straw doesn't break down like shavings do...so getting rid of it isn't as easy either when you are living semi-rural. Basically we live in PA Amish country but we are not on a farm per say .... So we can't just spread straw over acres and acres of land. We have a few takers but it won't account for everything we need to get rid of over time. We would be fine with shavings which was our original plan during warmer months......any idea why it's not a good idea to use shavings in the pens? ......?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've used pine shavings in my goats stalls for 35 years with no problems. I have recently switched to straw because it is cheaper, but I do grab a bale of shavings off and on to put down under the straw.

In the late fall and winter, I mix cedar shavings (1/4) with the pine shavings (3/4) to help repel mites and lice.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I've used shavings ever since I've had goats and no problems yet. I do use straw when kidding


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is to make sure there is no dust or at least not much of it. 
I prefer shavings over straw(except when kidding). I looooove shavings, my favorite bedding ever! I usually use ceder, but I have used pine as well.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Shavings or even saw dust is fine as long as your goats don't eat it. I have had a few that do and it makes them bloat. Just watch them when you first put it down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've always used shavings... I can't stand to clean hay/straw.... I use straw in kidding stalls over some shavings, but other than that it's shavings all the way!


----------



## O'Boy Goats (Nov 1, 2015)

I use pine shavings (fine cut) with some straw on top, but I'd like to cut out the straw as much as I can. It's awful to deal with when it comes to cleaning. I've found some lice on my boys just recently and I will be adding some cedar shaving to the mix today. Does anyone know if cedar shaving is just a pest deterrent or will it help get rid of the lice now that they have them?


----------



## sally's boys (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your in put, I'm going to try just pine shavings.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

One of the benefits of straw is that it is a much better insulator than shavings so it's a good choice for winter bedding in my opinion. It will also continue to insulate when wet. Moisture tends to soak into the bottom layer of straw while the top stays dry, which means you don't have to clean it out as often. I like to put down a thin layer of shavings to make a nice smell and soak up the moisture, then I put straw on top for insulation. With shavings underneath, the straw stays dry longer.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I prefer shavings, and have been using them for quite a few years. It's very absorbent, which is a plus when things get wet in spring. I tried straw this spring again, and it didn't seem to last as long as she shavings before I needed to muck it out. 
As @Damfino said, the nice thing about straw is the insulation. I want to try that, straw on the top, and shavings on the bottom!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats eat the shavings, but it has never given them bloat or any problems other than me yelling at them.


----------



## Heidi Earl (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm about to get a couple of Angoras. IS the bedding choice different for them with their lovely locks?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The shavings will probably stick to them.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Heidi Earl said:


> I'm about to get a couple of Angoras. IS the bedding choice different for them with their lovely locks?


Yes, they don't usually recommend bedding with shavings or using an over head hay feeder with fiber goats. Basically you don't want to do anything that allows any more dirt and fine "stuff" to get into the fiber than you have to.


----------

